# hacáré, hacacáré



## franknagy

http://www.zeneszoveg.hu/dalszoveg/16329/galambos-erzsi/haccare---haccacare-zeneszoveg.html
"Kellene ma éjjel egy kis "haccáré, haccacáré"!
Hadd legyen a szám a szádé!..."

Nem tartozott az aktív szókincsembe. A fenti dalszöveget ismertem, vagyis "etyepetyének" értettem.
Az értelmező szótár szerint "zajos mulatságot" jelent.

Tegnapelőtt az unokámtól "röpködő tárgyakkal kísért hangos veszekedés" értelemben hallottam "Hacáré volt otthon" mondatban. 

Ti melyik jelentésével találkoztatok a "hacáré" szónak?


----------



## Encolpius

nekem sem tartozik az aktív szókincsembe, a számot sem hallottam, zajos mulatságra tippeltem volna, de miért ne jelenthetne etyepetyézést is, nyugodtan....a dalszövegírót kellene megkérdezni, mire gondolt az éjjel, mikor írta....


----------



## Zsanna

A hacacárét mi használjuk errefelé, az elsőt (hacáré) nem. Főleg olyan eseményre, ami nagyon zajos, eseménydús, de teljesen fölösleges vagy valami dologra, ami fölöslegesen cicomás, rikító, figyelemfelhívó, de semmi értelme. (Ennél még tágabb értelemben is használjuk, de azt már nehéz meghatározni.)

Az értelmező szótár szerint 1. (tájnyelvi) /Tánckurjantás/ 2.(népi, tréfás) Zajos mulatozás 3.(tájnyelvi) Rikító, cicomás öltözet


----------



## francisgranada

Én zajos mulatozást értek alatta és szintén a _hacacáré _változatot ismerem. Nekem sem tartozik az aktív szókincsembe.


----------



## gorilla

Megerősítem a zajos mulatozást, ez a fő jelentése számomra. Vidékies, népies hangulata van. Átvitt értlemben bármiféle botrányjellegű, de a beszélőt hidegen hagyó felhajtást lehet érteni alatta. Én is inkább hacacáré formában ismerem.


----------

